# how long did you push



## Amethyste

Hi, i was wondering for how long does it take from the moment you start pushing the baby till the moment he is born. Thanks xx


----------



## moomin_troll

with my first it was 30 mins and then with my second as soon as i needed to push he was crowning so i had to stop myself pushing as the mw hadnt turned up (homebirth) so i had about 15 mins of trying not to and then pushing lol

im lucky tho as it can take ages but my cervix always ends up really low


----------



## nicki01

My LO being my first was 45 mins pushing. It didnt seem that long tho!


----------



## NaturalMomma

For my oldest it was 2 hours and with my second it was 50 minutes. I do have a long birth canal so it does take longer for me to push. 1-2 hours is normal for a first time mom, and if you can, don't push on your back, that will take longer.


----------



## JessicaMarie

2 1/2 formy daughter, felt like an eternity! didnt think it would take that long!!


----------



## lily2614

I pushed for 45 minutes with my son!


----------



## happygal

I can't remember how long i was pushing with my son but with my daughter i felt the need to push at this9pm and she was born at 9.28 x


----------



## TheyCallMeMom

With my son I started pushing at 5:20am and he was born at 6:09am. 
With my daughter it was 2 pushes, and maybe 2-3 minutes, it was very quick. I was 4cm at 7:30pm and she was born at 8:24pm, my body started pushing on its own and the doctor barley made it in the room, the bed wasn't broken down or anything.


----------



## Munchkinn_

i pushed for 22mins :)


----------



## Jaysmummy

First one I don't remember because I had an epidural and they were telling me when to push and using forceps was about half hour I think.

2nd one was 9 mins 

xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

2hrs 10mins:cry:


----------



## xxEMZxx

40 minutes x


----------



## mummykcc

A couple of minutes. Quick delivery=me in shock and disbelief at how fast everything had happened. 1st babies usually take longer to come-so i was expecting it to take hours and hours.


----------



## RoxyRoo

Around 40 mins, I was trying to stop myself from pushing at first as the midwife hadn't arrived!


----------



## goddess25

First baby I pushed for about 3 hours then was taken to the OR for delivery as he was stuck.

Second baby I pushed for about 6 minutes and she was out.


----------



## judd92

I pushed for 10 mins...no tearing or episiotomy...very smooth labor and delivery, i was surprised as i was induced and it was my first.


----------



## AimeeM

1 hour 15 mins with my first and 25 mins with my second 10 mins with my third!


----------



## Amethyste

OK, it looks like it can go from few minutes to few hours !! thanks for your replies x


----------



## Sovereign

2 hours.x


----------



## Kitten_x

45 mins. felt like 10!


----------



## DebzD

First baby took 20 mins of pushing - will be able to tell you if the second was quicker sometime in the next week (hopefully!!)


----------



## PinkGlitter87

*About an hour but it only felt about 10 mins.. was trying not to push for about 30 mins before hand because i was only 8cm dilated even though i was desperate to! Trying not to push was the hardest part of labour!! x x x*


----------



## Islas_mummy

2hrs 44mins - Lo was posterior though so took a long time to get her out!


----------



## Sweedot

Took an hour to push her out, but I pushed too hard due to her heart rate dropping and needing to get her out faster...otherwise might have been a bit longer, and I didn't push every single contraction, I had to rest a couple.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, guess i win the trophy for worlds crappiest pusher! :rofl:
I pushed for 6 hours! (NO assistance or intervention though as we were fine) BUT DS was born face up (ouch!) so thats more of why, plus i was exhausted because labor was 100% back labor and 30 hours long, not to mention once i begun pushing i was only getting one contraction like every 6 minutes (before that they were irregular and jumped between 1 minute or 2 minutes or 3 minutes apart-the ENTIRE 30 hours) Also its important to note that i started pushing at 8CM dilated (common with posteriors)...i hope this time is much faster lol


----------



## holly2234

About 20 minutes i think. It felt more like 5 minutes though!


----------



## shinona

goddess25 said:


> First baby I pushed for about 3 hours then was taken to the OR for delivery as he was stuck.
> 
> Second baby I pushed for about 6 minutes and she was out.

Your post gives me hope!! Thanks!

I pushed for about 3 and a bit hours before being taken to theatre for one shot with foreceps before I was going to be sectioned. Luckily, one huge push and a helping hand from the foreceps and he popped out. I am signing up for a 6 minute pushing stage this time!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

shinona said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> First baby I pushed for about 3 hours then was taken to the OR for delivery as he was stuck.
> 
> Second baby I pushed for about 6 minutes and she was out.
> 
> Your post gives me hope!! Thanks!
> 
> I pushed for about 3 and a bit hours before being taken to theatre for one shot with foreceps before I was going to be sectioned. Luckily, one huge push and a helping hand from the foreceps and he popped out. * I am signing up for a 6 minute pushing stage this time!! *:thumbup:Click to expand...

you and me both doll :haha:
im down with that! lol


----------



## NuKe

about an hour :flower:


----------



## DaisyBee

I pushed during 3 contractions.... 3 pushes the first 2... and 2 pushes the last contraction - so 8 pushes total. It was less than 10 minutes of pushing. I was checked (by accident) at 6pm and was 10 (was 4cm at 4pm). dh came racing back to the hospital and i was allowed to wait til he got back to push - he showed up around 6:05 I think... and megan was born at 6:16.

I had an epi... and pushed on my back btw.


----------



## fides

3 contractions total of bearing down, but they were pretty close together - i just don't know how long exactly.


----------



## amerikiwi

2 hours for my first. Second came without any pushing. :thumbup:


----------



## stacey&bump

hi , i started pushing at quarter to 10 at night and my daughter was born fifteen minutes later, it seemed quicker tho lol x


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

i started pushing at 3:27 she was out by 3:37 so 10 minutes:)


----------



## beths baby

I pushed for 20 min.


----------



## hollyrose

2 hours then forceps and epi as dd shoulders were stuck.


----------



## Trying4ababy

First time mommy 

10 minutes maximum

I pushed 5 times and she was out


----------



## muddles

I have only had one baby (so far) and we arrived at hospital at 6:10am, I felt the urge to push at 6:15am and was found to be fully dilated and was holding my son at 6:49am! It was totally crazy! 3h 49m labour and 35mins pushing no wonder the mw recommended a homebirth for my second or I could be one of those mum's you read about in the local paper who give birth in the lobby of the hospital or the middle of the car park! :lol:


----------



## Guppy051708

^that is awesome!
i want that type of birth! haha


----------



## muddles

Obviously I have no experience of labour without it but I heard good things about raspberry leaf tea and it certainly seemed to work for me! I had 2 cups a day from 34 weeks then from 37 weeks had as many as four cups a day.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah ive been drinking that since 24 weeks...hopefully it works...of course bubs was back to back so im sure that played a very large role in it.


----------



## caramelly

I love reading your stories and how it went..

but I always wondered if any of you during the pushing, started to feel nauseous and got sick? I'm someone who get sick often.. I can't eat food that is past date if not i'll be very ill so I try to avoid them.


----------



## Guppy051708

That various for everyone...and probably depends if you're medicated or not...i dont tend to get sick easily but i did throw up once when i was 5-6CM....never got naseous after that. (my birth was unmedicated)


----------



## caramelly

wow..impressive! I'll evenctually will be around that point.. tonight I'm feeling nauseous.. I need to get to bed, I'm TTC at the moment.. and I wanted to wait for saturday for a test but I think I'll have to do one soon.. got some symptoms going on haha x


----------



## Guppy051708

:dust: good luck!
let us know how the test goes :D


----------



## caramelly

Thank you! I've been waiting for months for this to happen.. it will be a long 3 minutes! haha I won't give up though!


----------



## Guppy051708

are you testing now?!?


----------



## youngmummy94

2 hours. Ended in forceps as well.


----------



## EstelSeren

I was pushing for exactly an hour! 

Beca :wave:


----------



## youngmummy94

Oh and I nearly threw up while pushing.


----------



## lori

My first took 39 minutes...


----------



## prgirl_cesca

6 minutes according to the midwife notes.


----------



## Aunty E

Somewhere between four and six hours. They shouldn't have allowed me to push for so long, and normally wouldn't, but the idiot newly qualified midhusband hadn't spotted that Imogen was completely malpresented and stuck.

Teddy took six minutes, he crowned on the first push.


----------



## Blah11

first was 27 minutes. 2nd was about 5 mins. He also crowned on the first push, head was out with 2nd, body with 3rd.


----------



## chuck

Ds1 I never pushed once before being taken to theatre without him ever being in distress (F**kers)

DS2 1 and a half hours more or less....good slow pushing not a single stitch.


----------



## Odd Socks

2 hours with bella. 7 minutes with lauren.
xx


----------



## Blah11

i cant imagine pushing for HOURS :shock: Sounds bloody horrid.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

45 mins :) didnt feel that long tho.


----------



## Blah11

lol @ your i love foreskin sig!


----------



## chuck

Hmmm at the time it felt like I'd been pushing forever but at the same time I had no idea how long it was so it didnt feel thatlong at all. 

I was living ctx to ctx and had no idea how long it had taken.


----------



## robinator

30 minutes!


----------



## lisab1986

I pushed nearly 3 hours with my first! My second i had a homebirth and was on my birthing ball and dropped to my knees then suddenly needed to push and 3 pushes and baby was out id say 5 mins max!
Never push lying down if you can help it ..its a killer! :wacko:


----------



## Heather212

30 minutes or so after I reached full dilation and was told to start pushing. Labor itself was 24 hours though. 

I always assumed the pain would be worst as the baby was coming out but, to my surprise, that is not the case. The worst pain is caused by the contractions! Not by the baby as he's coming out. 

I recently found a research paper that stated that there is a gene that either protects people from experiencing a [very] painful labor, or not. People who have this gene are thought to be the ones who get to the hospital last minute (i.e. already dilated and ready to push). Those who are heterozygous for it, have it so-so. And those who lack the gene altogether can expect to have extremely painful contractions. 

I assume I am the latter, since my contractions became very painful within a very short time, but thankfully the epidural did the trick. You should definintely ask for one if the pain of the contractions becomes unbearable.

I know some women frown upon pain relief but that's because they're unaware of the fact that people do not experience the same amount or level of pain during contractions, as proven now by science. If I had had a remotely tolerable level of pain, I would have gone without it, too. 

Good luck!


----------



## GypsyDancer

About 2 hours :nope: I was induced though..had lots of meds and LO's head was twisted the wrong way slightly so he got stuck :blush:


----------



## Meredith2010

12 minutes pushing, total official labour time was 1hr 56 minutes.

Oh, and throwing up for the entire time!!


----------



## Cashewnut

Around 4 hours, after that I had to have forceps delivery as she got stuck =[


----------



## Nimbus

It says 2 mins in my notes, but i'm sure i was doing little pushes before that. I reckon about 10 mins - still short (second baby)

first was a forceps delivery


----------



## kaths101

8 minutes for me, I read in my notes but it felt literally seconds - was very fast!

First time mummy here too


----------



## xxEMZxx

With my son I was pushing for about 40/50 mins, felt like a lifetime... With my daughter just 4 mins according to my notes. x


----------



## lizardbreath

With Jaymee i started pushing at 1:20 she was born at 1:50 so a half hour and with Katherine in my notes they have my pushing as 1 minute started pushing at 1:35 she was born at 1:36 she was in distress as well as was born in one Big Push. as FOB says if there hadnt been the cord and the doctor to catch her she would of flew off the bed.


----------



## skc22

Over 3 1/2 hours :wacko: she wouldn't descend and I was beyond exhausted so they tried forceps, then had EMCS. My pelvis was too narrow


----------



## Proud_Mommy

I did maximum 4 pushes. Not even 5 minutes.


----------



## Amethyste

Heather212 said:


> 30 minutes or so after I reached full dilation and was told to start pushing. Labor itself was 24 hours though.
> 
> I always assumed the pain would be worst as the baby was coming out but, to my surprise, that is not the case. The worst pain is caused by the contractions! Not by the baby as he's coming out.
> 
> I recently found a research paper that stated that there is a gene that either protects people from experiencing a [very] painful labor, or not. People who have this gene are thought to be the ones who get to the hospital last minute (i.e. already dilated and ready to push). Those who are heterozygous for it, have it so-so. And those who lack the gene altogether can expect to have extremely painful contractions.
> 
> I assume I am the latter, since my contractions became very painful within a very short time, but thankfully the epidural did the trick. You should definintely ask for one if the pain of the contractions becomes unbearable.
> 
> I know some women frown upon pain relief but that's because they're unaware of the fact that people do not experience the same amount or level of pain during contractions, as proven now by science. If I had had a remotely tolerable level of pain, I would have gone without it, too.
> 
> Good luck!

Good to know about the gene thing ! thanks.
I agree with you about the tolerable level of pain. I hope to have a water birth with gas and air only but i am open to the epidural and air birth if the pain becomes unbearable ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

If you are anemic or have low iron count, it makes labor more painful!!!
Iron carries oxygen. Ogygen is very important for the uterus to contract. So it makes labor more painful because there is less iron, thus less oxygen getting to the placenta and uterus
Also fear plays a MAJOR factor in it! They examed placentas and uteri from multiple women. The ones who had levels of fear about childbirth, their placentas where almost white, which indicated less oxygen, and less oxygen = more pain....so it would be interesting to see , is really genetic or is that fear of labor tends to run in families as do low iron....interesting either ways but there are lots of things that can increase pain!


----------



## Crumbsx

It took two pushes, I pushed for about 1-2 minutes :haha:


----------



## hawalkden

:shrug: I had emergency forceps. It was all over in 14minutes.


----------



## Hunbun

4 hours for me. TBH it flew past in a never ending way.:haha:


----------



## mum2millsxx

With my first it took an hour, with my second it took 3 pushes she was out in minutes lol. I think it was the raspberry leaf tea :) xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

I was pushing for about 2 hours 15 mins. For me the pushing was the worst pain, but that spurred me on lol :haha: and that might have been because I wasn't allowed the gas and air as it was stopping me from pushing effectively. i have a tilted cervix and LO took a while making his way through my wonky plumbing :rofl:


----------



## meow951

I was pushing for about 1/2 minutes. Waters broke and he came out in about 2 pushes, although it seemed my body was just doing one long continual push!


----------



## sequeena

57 minutes. I was exhausted after 4 days of labour.


----------



## keyahopes

25 minutes (first baby). i was induced, and my epidural had worn off by then, so i really felt every push.


----------



## Beaney192

Took me 3 hours to push but nothing happened so ended up with emergency forceps.


----------



## jensonsmummy

Took me 4 hours before i had a ventose delivery, needed an episotomy (sp) have been offered a c section next time due to complications but i dont know what to do


----------



## flashy09

2 hrs. Vacuum right at the end.


----------



## mrsdean2009

45 mins x


----------



## Trying4ababy

First Time mommy

I pushed like 5 times so maybe 5-10 minutes??


----------



## Missy21386

I was pushing for less than 10 mins :)


----------



## Proud_Mommy

With my first less than 5 mins, she came out basically on her own cuz she was so little 5lbs 3oz. With this one again less than 5 mins, pushed max 4 times. He was 6lbs 12oz


----------



## cahgirl87

It was about 15-20 minutes for me... My contractions spaced back out to about 2-3 minutes apart and he was out in 5 pushes :)


----------



## Natalie88

I was pushing for 7mins for my 1st baby, but laboured for 47 hours lol

I swear by RLT!


----------



## xsadiex

I pushed for half an hour, gravity definitely helps I think! I also took raspberry leaf tablets - maybe that helped too!


----------



## Danielleee

16 Minutes & was first baby. Also believe raspberry leaf tea helped x


----------



## Gretaa

i started pushing at 2.10am and my boy arrived at 3.37am
had to have episiotomy as the baby wouldn't come out.
RLT didn't help for me...


----------



## whirlwind

90 minutes. But I only pushed with contractions, and they were about 6 minutes apart. I drank 4 cups of RLT per day for the last month of pregnancy, not sure if it helped, maybe I didn't begin drinking it soon enough.


----------



## emilyjade

17 mins with DS and only a few with LO x


----------



## tabathavm

I pushed for 11 minutes.


----------



## Leopard

3 minutes :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

about 3 hours with my 1st! 8 mins with 2nd :happydance:


----------



## meglet_nz

90 mins and then an episiotomy as she was too big. After that, two pushes and she was out. I didn't have RLT but will if we have another baby x x


----------



## aj11

21 minutes for my daughter. :)


----------



## MustangGTgirl

2 pushes with my first son and 3 with my second and I had an epidural with both so was on my back as well.


----------



## bambi.

I pushed for 2 hours, and felt like forever!!! it felt like it would never end. I didn't even think I would make it! lol i really felt like giving up, it was so bad! lol. Most physcialy painful experience in my whole life. This is my first baby.


----------



## Lauryn16

2 hours before episiotomy and forceps


----------



## SKATERBUN

I wanted to push from the very start, I wasnt dialating quick enough though, I think I tried pushing about two hours before I gave birth and I was standing hoping for the gravity to help but nothing was happening. 
Exhausted I then resorted to the couch and stirrups after advice from the midwives,for the last hour and I think the intensive pushing lasted about 1/2 hour, which is when they had to assist with epiostimy and Ventouse :( 
was a bit disappointed, but I think I was trying to rush labour and not let the contractions do their job, as quite frankly it wasn't just the pain I was fed up with, I was bored! Always impatient! :) I also didnt have an epidural, I thought this would also slow things down for me


----------



## Mummy2B21

With my LO who is my first baby i was pushing for exactly 26 minutes x


----------



## lindseymw

DS1 was 1 min
DS2 was 2 mins


----------



## babyjan

2 hours and got episiotomy, i didnt even know pushing for 2 hours was possible lol


----------



## Sarahkka

I pushed for just under an hour with my first, but it didn't feel like that long - it flew by. I felt very centred and knew what my body wanted to do. My labour nurse was awesome - she had me switch positions every three pushes, which kept me focused on the pushing and somehow helped the time to fly by.
My second baby, I pushed for 20 minutes.


----------



## Lawhra

First son was 45 mins
Second son was 8 mins (3 pushes)


----------



## emyandpotato

Maybe 15 or 20 minutes, I don't know, maybe less. It felt quite quick.


----------



## MonstHer

15 minutes! It was my first.


----------



## TaysMommy08

i drank raspberry leaf tea and my body did literally 3 pushes and she was out .. not even a min long it took!


----------



## Buttercup84

6 minutes... I took RLT capsules and inserted EPO so whether that helped I don't know. I was induced at 41+4 and only the syntocinon drip put me into active labour but things happened really quickly from then on.


----------



## jenniferttc1

about 25 minutes. I'm so suprised the average says 1-2 hours for first time moms. Me and my two other friends that recently had babies all took 20-30 minutes. 
It felt like I only pushed for 5!


----------



## dan-o

About 3 or 4 contractions, so under 10 minutes. He was born face up too!

I was an avid RLT drinker, don't know if it helped? x


----------



## nickyXjayno

13 minutes and my first baby!


----------



## SouthernC

I pushed for 30 minutes and he was out. If they had of cut me sooner he would of come out earlier.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I pushed for 5 minutes with my little man pushes and he just shot right put. I hope this is the same for you good luck


----------



## flubdub

No 1 - 6 minutes
No 2 - 5 minutes
No 3 - about a minute and a half :mrgreen: 

RLT ALL THE WAY!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

With my first-4 hours of pushing and to be determined with my second:flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

First 10min.

Second 15-20min this was due to they blanl right refused to break my waters it made me feel really uncomfortable i couldnt feel head to push against.
Once they went out in 2 pushes.


----------



## Elizax

I pushed for an hour and 15 mins :flow:


----------



## emyandpotato

emyandpotato said:


> Maybe 15 or 20 minutes, I don't know, maybe less. It felt quite quick.

I looked at my maternity notes and it was actually 40 minutes.


----------



## Button#

5 hours and ended with an episiotamy and ventouse.


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> Well, guess i win the trophy for worlds crappiest pusher! :rofl:
> I pushed for 6 hours! (NO assistance or intervention though as we were fine) BUT DS was born face up (ouch!) so thats more of why, plus i was exhausted because labor was 100% back labor and 30 hours long, not to mention once i begun pushing i was only getting one contraction like every 6 minutes (before that they were irregular and jumped between 1 minute or 2 minutes or 3 minutes apart-the ENTIRE 30 hours) Also its important to note that i started pushing at 8CM dilated (common with posteriors)...i hope this time is much faster lol

Well this time was much different!...thank God! :haha:
Active labor was one hour and 20 min. Pushing was only half an hour....huge difference!


----------



## pinkribbon

30 mins and he was back to back and therefore facing the wrong way :flower:


----------



## Mummy2B21

I pushed for 26 minutes and was so out of it it didnt feel like it was that long only felt like a few minutes lol.


----------



## LittleAngel09

My first I pushed for 1 hour 5 mins, with my second I only pushed for three contractions and he was out. 

X


----------



## CatandKitten

Over 2 hours for me! I took RLT tabs too, so either they did nothing or yikes what a labor I would have had.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Believe it was about 15 mins with my daughter, near enough only 5 mins with my son :haha:


----------



## PurpleRain92

20 minutes :) forgot to add, back to back.


----------



## Novbaby08

About 10 minutes :)


----------



## calliebaby

14 minutes.:thumbup:


----------



## happygal

I just read the notes from my labour with my daughter who i had last week and it says i was pushing for 2 minutes. It felt like a lifetime though lol


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

45 minutes :) x


----------



## mummy2be...

Half an hour.


----------



## Amy-Lea

7 minutes :rofl:


----------



## fuffyburra

2 FREAKIN' HOURS. So jealous of you all :rofl:


----------



## dizzy65

3.5 hours but that was because DS was stuck because he was transverse and the nurse was trying to make me push him out by my self and i kept saying no no i cant.. tell the finally did the vaccume extraction on him.. but all totall about 3.5 hours of pushing


----------



## Emmy1987

Two long long hours!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

about 5 minutes with my daughter.. hoping the next one is just as fast!!


----------



## Tulip

2 hours for me, but it was my body pushing, I was just breathing him down. Problems was, my waters didn't go so I crowned him still in the sac :) Can't help but think with a bit of lubrication from waters it would have been quicker :haha:


----------



## Trying4num2

2 hours properly, 1 hour before then feeling pressure and letting my body do it. Needed ventouse in the end she wouldn't come out. All worth it in the end. Hoping for a better experience this time.


----------



## RachA

My 1st i had to have a c-section after 1 1/2 hours of pushing as it just wasn't happening.

With my second it was around 50min of pushing.


You should never be left pushing for more than 1 1/2 hours as once you have been pushing for that amount of time your cervix will be inflamed and therefore the baby won't progress or if it does you are more likely to have a very bad tear.


----------



## Heather M

1.5 hours with my dd...i think it was longer as I started pushing lying down...I then changed to a squatting position and things went really quickly...she was there within 20 minutes.


----------



## we can't wait

I pushed for around 30-40 minutes. :thumbup:


----------



## Nrs2772

I pushed for about 45 minutes with my daughter.


----------



## ninakomel

2 and half hours, my Monica was 3.900 kg, so it was hard birth


----------



## Sassy_TTC

17 minutes


----------



## Loren

11mins, i was 10cm at 10.30am and midwife told me we'll leave your body and baby to work him closer to the exit so started pushing eventualy at 11.45am and he came out 11mins later :) didnt want too hold out at the time but thinking back it helpd alot so i wernt pushing for ages :)


----------



## flashy09

2 hrs, 15 minutes


----------



## luz

I started pushing about 9:05, he was coming down quickly so they called the dr and we all just hung around for about 50 minutes. I literally pushed 4 contractions my entire labor. 2 before the dr came and 2 for the dr, he was born at 10:01


----------



## charlotte-xo

I pushed for a good 3 hours before they realised his head was too big and my poor foof needed help lol


xx


----------



## mamaduke

According to my DH, it was about an hour. This is our 1st!


----------



## DukesAngel

about an hour


----------



## rhdr9193..x

18 minutes :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

first took 15mins, 5 of which was cleaning head when it crowned
second 25mins roughly,as i had try and push with waters still there, hard!!


----------



## susanna78

Just gave birth to my first 3 days ago and it took only 15 mins. Babys heartbeat was dropping and I heard the words assistance and we need to get this baby out and did I push then! He came out back to back and I needed few stitches afterwards.


----------



## naitken

40 minutes


----------



## LockandKey

!Warning! I am going to rant here for a second as I still have some ill feelings for the way the birth of my daughter ended. I literally pushed only 3 times before the nurse called in 10 doctors to come in for an assisted delivery. Not even 10 mins of pushing and they decided I needed help! There was nothing wrong with me or DD, after that they just ripped her out of me with forceps while I just laid there wishing I was dead. I hate that hospital more than words can express, they didn't even give me a fair chance to do anything at all! :growlmad: I feel so cheated out of my first child's birth


----------



## Bats11

Lock&Key thats a horrible experience, how discusting of them, I wish you all the very best with the delivery of your next baby.

I pushed for 20minutes with my first daughter & 15minutes with my second!


----------



## nikkchikk

I pushed for about an hour and a half. But to tell you the truth, it seemed much faster. No pain because I had an epidural.


----------



## shouse

I pushed for 16 mintues


----------



## HellBunny

45 mins, seemed like 5 mins though! Went quickly somehow lol


----------



## Amethyste

I can't believe this thread is still going !! Well i had my baby since and i pushed for an hour ;) I agree with everybody saying that it felt much quicker. So to all who were worried like me about pushing, in my opinion it is hard but you loose track of time.


----------



## sophias mama

3 hours and ended with an episiotamy and ventouse.


----------



## 00Melmel00

With DD no.1 I was pushing from 10.20pm until 11.04pm when she was born. Hopefully be quicker this time, due any day now :)


----------



## Emma&Freya

53 minutes, didnt feel like it though!


----------



## Stinkerbell

20-30 minutes each time. I was my sisters birthing partner for her second child and she pushed for around 3 hours! I was exhausted just watching lol x


----------



## babyhopes2010

LockandKey said:


> !Warning! I am going to rant here for a second as I still have some ill feelings for the way the birth of my daughter ended. I literally pushed only 3 times before the nurse called in 10 doctors to come in for an assisted delivery. Not even 10 mins of pushing and they decided I needed help! There was nothing wrong with me or DD, after that they just ripped her out of me with forceps while I just laid there wishing I was dead. I hate that hospital more than words can express, they didn't even give me a fair chance to do anything at all! :growlmad: I feel so cheated out of my first child's birth

:hugs:Thats awful :(


----------



## Wishing_well

3 minutes :smug:


----------



## lcgoodac

15 mins for me!


----------



## hubblybubbly

An hour and a half, I was crap at it....still got there in the end!


----------



## embojet

Just over an hour, I wasnt having very many contractions to push with.


----------



## lauren28

20 minutes then an episiotemy. They were quite keen o get her out fast as her heart rate was dropping very low.


----------



## Madspam

15 mins for me after taking 25 hrs to get 5cm dilated n then 25 mins from 5 to 10 cm and after loads of complications! I think it was the RLT that helped :) x


----------



## Working_Mummy

4 mins


----------



## MummyNovember

I had my first in december 2011 an it took me 3hrs to push (i had by the time it came to pushing been awake for 36hrs an i was tired an exhausted. I had no energy!). His head was sideways an he had the ambilical cord wrapped around him. Had to have an episiotomy as a result. But he was happy an healthy with a good set of lungs when he came out!


----------



## paula181

Just 2 pushes :smug: i had pethidine which knocked me out and the nurse woke me up when my daughter was really really low :dance:

xx


----------



## dani_tinks

3 hours! It was SO hard. He was back to back and a 9lber ! his shoulders also got stuck. 
Had an epi and found it very hard to feel contractions to push.


----------



## bubbles123

2.5 hours with my son. Had a lovely midwife who let me try to get him out myself for as long as I could (she was only supposed to let me push for up to 2 hours) but he was back to back and stuck fast so it was a ventouse in the end X


----------



## katlin

45 with my son then vaccume cause his heart rate dropped. I pushed for 7 minutes with my daughter but omg the pressure with her was so intense!


----------



## alaskagrown

When my water broke I was 10 cm at 7:45am and "very close to crowning" and after 2.5 hours of VERY VERY VERY horrible back-labor pushing she was still...."very close to crowning." 

!!!

At this point I was SCREAMING bloody murder for the vacuum and once they got that attached to her it took about 3 more rounds of contraction (about 10-12 pushes) before she was out. I thought I'd never ask for the vacuum, but I'm very glad I did! She wasn't gonna budge!!!


----------



## Victoriaaa

I got the urge to push at home. But from the time they actually told me "okay you can push" when i got to the hospital and theyd got all set up (which btw felt like an eternity trying to resist) it was 7 minutes. Once they told me i could start i just couldnt stop.. and that was with a back to back baby!


----------



## rockabillymom

Everyone is different but mine was 3 minutes of pushing before she came flying out! One push was the head second push was the whole body


----------



## Radiance

Baby #1 - 15 minutes

Baby #2 - 5 minutes


----------



## larudy13

2 hours then the took me for a c section


----------



## bathbabe

51mins - first baby. x


----------



## jambermush

Less than 5 minutes of pushing for me, induced labour, back to back and first baby, although he was only 34+5.

The doctor was literally just taking a scraping of blood from Jack's head and telling me I was 7cm when I told him I needed to push! A couple of minutes later they told me I could, and he was literally out in 3/4 pushes. None of this one push for the head, one for the rest of his body, he was well and truly out in that final push!

I was told he was delivered a bit too quickly for their liking though :shrug:


----------



## thankful2012

I pushed for an hour and half. He was sunny side up and the nurse told me that it would have been alot sooner had he cooperated lol.


----------



## dizzy65

3.5 hours


----------



## mommybear1977

Mine was around 3 hours. I had complications with my cervix swelling so I was allowed to push and then had to stop for 15 mins to let it rest. It sucked because I had no pain control at that point, it had ran out hours before I started to push and because it was a holiday they never came back to give me more. I hope this second one comes faster. :(


----------



## Librastar2828

I think was about 45-50mins didn't seem that long tho at all. They told me they wouldn't let me push for longer than an hour before going to theatre which was when they whipped out the ventous thing.. But that was maybe because of his posiiton as others seem to have pushed longer.


----------



## Gudrun

2 hours with my 1st, 4 hours wtih my 2nd - 2 hours. Ended in forceps


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

This time 12 minutes :) x


----------



## Betheney

20 mins

they say the average pushing time for your first is 1 hour tho.


----------



## Kel127

1 hour with my first
and only 3 minutes with my second!!


----------



## Victoriaaa

7 minutes back to back baba :shock: ..i would say i dont know how i actually managed it but in all honesty i couldnt stop my body pushing even if i wanted to...i just helped a little :haha:


----------



## Stacenicole89

20 mins with my first and only 2 pushes back to back with my second.


----------



## Kathrin99

3hrs.


----------



## smiler123

4 pushes 7 minutes! Lots of awful contractions for 1 hour before though...


----------



## Jennifurball

I was pushing for 2 hours before they got her out with forceps. I admit I wasn't giving it my all because it hurt me so much, I felt like a failure really but TBH time really does fly so it didn't seem that long.


----------



## Kyliem87

20 minutes :happydance:


----------



## jessicatunnel

I pushed twice and she was out, less than five minutes!


----------



## mum2be257

20 minutes also x


----------



## Mummy Bean

about 25 min...well it was 4 contractions (and they were about 5-7min apart)


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

An hour and 17 mins.. i ended up with ventouse and episiotomy aswell though.


----------



## gidge

3 long hours!!!!


----------



## rockabillymom

i pushed for 5 minutes with mine


----------



## aj11

for my daughter is was 20 minutes (about 5 contractions, pushed 3 times with each contraction).

with my son it was 7 minutes (about 3 contractions.)


----------



## Lully2011

I started pushing at 4.00am, My first was born with 3 pushes at 4.03am, I missed the chance to push so we had to wait my second was born with 3 pushes at 4.16am!


----------



## Nora97

3 hrs, end with a forceps


----------



## ChattyLady

22 mins & 4 pushes with mine & it was 1st baby. My body just did it for me!


----------



## Scaredy cat

I think it was about 15-20 minutes.
I had a fantasttic midwife and she coached me through the whole thing, think it only took about 4-5 pushes to birth her, and there was no stitches.
Fingers crossed I get as lucky this time, because it was intense, and very hard work.


----------



## gretavon

15 min. It would've been much faster but the cord rapped around his neck several times very tightly causing the contractions to drop off and they had to get me Pitocin.


----------



## Ceejay123

About 30-35 minutes. x


----------



## Bats11

2nd stage labour to 3rd & final stage was 1/2hr & with 4 big pushes my precious baby Girl was out!


----------



## Dani12

10 long minutes..... the longest of my life but it was definitely worth it in the end.


----------



## lu-is

55 minutes of pushing, though it didn't feel that long. Seemed more like 20 minutes?


----------



## firstbaby1985

i just gave birth on monday to my first baby. 
it took me about 30 mins i think. the clock was the last thing on my mind!
I had a waterbirth and felt gravity helped bring the baby down faster


----------



## Lully2011

firstbaby1985 said:


> i just gave birth on monday to my first baby.
> it took me about 30 mins i think. the clock was the last thing on my mind!
> I had a waterbirth and felt gravity helped bring the baby down faster

WOW!! Was the waterbirth amazing? I'd love to have one of them but I live in Ireland and the idea isnt supported here :growlmad:


----------



## firstbaby1985

Lully2011 said:


> firstbaby1985 said:
> 
> 
> i just gave birth on monday to my first baby.
> it took me about 30 mins i think. the clock was the last thing on my mind!
> I had a waterbirth and felt gravity helped bring the baby down faster
> 
> WOW!! Was the waterbirth amazing? I'd love to have one of them but I live in Ireland and the idea isnt supported here :growlmad:Click to expand...

i felt like it would be so much more chilled and it was amazing. i was so much more comfortable moving about and the warm water soothed my whole body


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Lully2011 said:


> firstbaby1985 said:
> 
> 
> i just gave birth on monday to my first baby.
> it took me about 30 mins i think. the clock was the last thing on my mind!
> I had a waterbirth and felt gravity helped bring the baby down faster
> 
> WOW!! Was the waterbirth amazing? I'd love to have one of them but I live in Ireland and the idea isnt supported here :growlmad:Click to expand...

I know same here in Canada:growlmad: They let us labour in water but not push in it...boooo


----------



## littlebean201

3 hours and he was born by ventouse in the end.


----------



## l.e.d.

2 hours. But it didn't feel that long.


----------



## star_light

1 hour ......20 pushes....


----------



## Seity

First baby: 3 pushes, less than 5 minutes. He came out head and body all on the last push. I never crowned.


----------



## lovelylaura

almost an hour i think but it only felt like 5 minutes but im not sure if thats because i didnt realise my body was already pushing so it was probably timed from then :shrug:


----------



## missvikki

I started to push for about 20 minutes then I had to wait for about half an hour till she came down herself. Then I pushed for about an hour but I ended up having to have forceps because of fetal distress.


----------



## ClairAye

Over two hours (can't remember how long) but he ended up being forceps because they needed him *out*. God knows how long it would have been without! :wacko:


----------



## momto3kiddies

i pushed for 7 mins! I had an epidural so I wasnt able to feel anything at all...pretty surreal but 100% pain free


----------



## DMG83

3hours 17mins ended with emergency episiotomy to turn her (she was facing the wrong way with her head stuck and a short umbilical cord) and ventuose - 2 pushes after they'd turned her and she was out :thumbup: felt more like half an hour and did hypnobirthing, was amazing. Hoping for a home waterbirth next time around :)


----------



## rn2011

2 pushes so maybe 45 seconds?


----------



## anita665

With my first I pushed for about 20 mins. It felt a lot quicker to me though.

With my second it was recorded as 30 seconds. :haha: I pushed twice and he was out but I think he could have been on his way down for several minutes because I was laying there freaking out with massive pain in my hips before anyone told me I could push.


----------



## Lief

First baby so I expected it to last hours but two pushes and he was out so maybe 3/4 minutes at the most.


----------



## Jemma_x

14 minutes


----------



## TeAmo

ummm... about a minute. He came in one contraction!!! They didnt catch him, he flew onto the bed. xx


----------



## fl00b

10 minutes :thumbup:


----------



## emmaxlouise20

9 mins :) 5 pushes xx


----------



## baby_hopes23

With my first born, my DS, 4 pushes, less than 5 minutes. With my DD, 3 pushes, I started at 11am and she was officially born at 11:02am :D


----------



## Sarachka

1 hr 45 minutes but it didn't seem that long at the time


----------



## Amygdala

2 hours and it felt like 2 days. :haha:


----------

